# Divorce Bomb



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

My brother Fissure30 (Steve) sent me a package congratulating my on my final divorce. I'll post pics soon. I can't remember everything he sent but he did send one from ISOM and two Padron 64s along with robustos for a contest I entered here on CS. Thanks Steve. Please bump his RG since I can't because I gave out too much lately and can't bump him until I spread some more around. Thanks again.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

RG given. Enjoy your smokes! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!!!:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

A brother... who is a true BOTL. Very cool - enjoy those primo smokes! :ss


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahh he also included a Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian Belicoso. I haven't tried this stick before but I can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

With the title I thought someone blew up your ex.

Nice smokes.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> With the title I thought someone blew up your ex.
> 
> Nice smokes.


:chk :r:chk:r :chk Nice thought but unfortunately no.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

I figured you might like that Padilla maduro:ss

Hopefully all those extra robustos will help with the newbie contest!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DPD6030 said:


> My brother Fissure30 (Steve) sent me a package congratulating my on my final divorce... along with robustos for a contest I entered here on CS.


Nice gesture & way to go recruiting the brother for the contest! :tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool man!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DPD6030 said:


> :chk :r:chk:r :chk Nice thought but unfortunately no.


You know why divorces are so damned expensive?
Cause they're worth it. :r


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

So I got two :gnbombs:gn today one from JBailey and the other from JamesB3. Both were 5'ers. I'm in total SHOCK. I'm not sure but I think they may have something to do with my divorce. Each sent one Fuente Fuente OPUS X :dr:dr which I had another thread about wanting to buy one. I will post the damage from these two great BOTLs. *I REALLY appreciate it guys*. It did put a smile on my face 

It is time to celebrate the divorce! :bl


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

The carnage has begun:ss Better warn the neighbors if everyone comes through that wanted in:hn
:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

shilala said:


> You know why divorces are so damned expensive?
> Cause they're worth it. :r


Amen brother!! I'm smack dab in the middle of one right now.

Lots of stress, headaches, etc. but I know it'll be worth it in the end.

A couple of good craft beers and 1 or 2 tasty cigars with a good book and I'm a happy man. :ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

fissure30 said:


> The carnage has begun:ss Better warn the neighbors if everyone comes through that wanted in:hn
> 
> :tpd::gn:gn:gn


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Kidrock387 said:


> fissure30 said:
> 
> 
> > The carnage has begun:ss Better warn the neighbors if everyone comes through that wanted in:hn
> ...


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

So my mail comes early (around 10:30 AM). I walked downstairs at 10:40 AM and low and behold someone that sneaky mailman set three (3) packages on my steps leading up to my apartment. :hnI'm surprised he didn't make them go off. :gnI am at the library so they won't let me upload photos yet but once I get to work there will be plenty of cigar p0rn! Total hit today was 21 cigars. :blTotal so far is 27 cigars. Images to follow later tonight.

*Fissure30* sent 6
*Old Sailor* sent 10
*Dragonman* sent 5
*Alley00p* sent 6

Thanks everyone for making my divorce a smooth transaction. :ss


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

:r

And so it begins another week of peering around the corner at your mailbox:hn
:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

fissure30 said:


> :r
> 
> And so it begins another week of peering around the corner at your mailbox


:tpd: Umm, I have no mailbox now. Just a nail on the brick wall is all that is left.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

You thought your last week was bad...


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Also got sticks from:

JBailey - 5 sticks
JamesB3- 5 sticks

Total so far = 37 cigars

p0rn to come later :r


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Fissure30* sent me:
View attachment 21157


Padilla Limitado 2006, CAO Gold, Hoyo de Monterrey, 2 Padron 64's

*JBailey* sent me:
View attachment 21158


Chateau Fuente, RP Olde World Reserve, Padron 64, OPUS X, Perdomo Cabinet Series

*JamesB3* sent me:
View attachment 21159


Chateau Fuente S/S, Litto Gomez, OPUS X, Tatuje Cabaiguan, La Aroma de Cuba

Thanks guys!


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

*OLD SAILOR *sent me:

View attachment 21160
View attachment 21161


RP sun grown, CAO Gold Maduro, Chateau Fuente King B, Oliva Series V, ITC by RP, Padilla Hybrid, Sancho Panza, Perdomo Vintage 91, Ashton VSG and a La Flor Dominica Double Ligero Chisel.

Thanks Old Sailor!


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dragonman sent me:
View attachment 21163


Chateau Fuente Belicoso (ISOM), Chateau Fuente King B, DPG Blue label, RP Vintage 90 and a La Aroma de Cuba

Alley00p sent me:
View attachment 21162


Oliva Series G Maddie, Finck's Havanna Blend, Finck's Lamb's Club, Taboo Twist, Vi Bratto and a Jenuwine Heavenly Honduran # 1.

These BOTLs also included a note along with their bombs. I appreciate the note and the support and for Nick to not send any Gurkhas. :r Thanks guys.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

DPD6030 said:


> These BOTLs also included a note along with their bombs. I appreciate the note and the support *and for Nick to not send any Gurkhas*. :r Thanks guys.


That's the sign of a TRUE friend. Friends don't send friends Gurkhas. :r


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

View attachment 21190


View attachment 21191


Got these today from an unknown source part of the Detroit Crew, I think maybe Hardcz or Kidrock?


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

DonnieW sent these sticks:

View attachment 21192
View attachment 21193


Camacho, A. Fuente, Torano, Monte aged since 06 :dr and a tatuaje.

Thanks Donnie, way to brighten my day! :ss

Total for Tuesday = 11 sticks
Total for all bombs = 48 sticks

*Please bump RG for all these fellow BOTLs as the ring gauge god will not let me as I need to spread it around and can't give out morre RG to the guys I've herfed with in Ontario. Thanks.*


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

DPD6030 said:


> View attachment 21190
> 
> 
> View attachment 21191
> ...


Actually just found out who sent these. Dirty Dee. Thanks for the sticks! :ss


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

DPD6030 said:


> Actually just found out who sent these. Dirty Dee. Thanks for the sticks! :ss


Damn right, I can't take credit for that stuff. I'm still collecting poo from the neighbors Bull Mastiff for you :ss


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Damn right, I can't take credit for that stuff. I'm still collecting poo from the neighbors Bull Mastiff for you :ss


I sure hope I dont' get a pile of :BS


----------

